# BUG REPORT L146: Resolution of 720P signals in transpartent guide



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I mentioned this in another thread, but wanted to document the BUG. When outputing 1080i, if you pull up the guide in transparent mode, a 720p signal (ESPN HD) looks very distorted. When I change the output from 1080i to 480p it looks fine. All the 1080i HD channels look fine when doing this. Thanks. SJ


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Still a bug in the latest software release....


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Still a bug in the current release. (147)


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Still a bug in 149. ESPNHD looks terrible when you pull up the GUIDE or use any function which minimizes the picture..... SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

SJ, do you have the capability to take a digital picture of what you're seeing with this and upload it into this thread? 

I don't use transparency mode, but I just turned it on, and I see the same output result from a 1080i channel and a 720p channel - both look horrible, but they both look the same. In my case, I see the image scaled down and behind the guide data, offset a little to the right of center of the screen. Both resolutions look distorted to me, but I'm not sure that I'm seeing the same thing that you are.

If you can send a digital pic, please do. Also, how did you set the transparency mode? I want to make sure that we're doing it the same way.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

OK. Attached are the pictures. The first shot shows the transparent guide with ESPNHD playing in the background. The second shot shows the transparent guide with DISCOVER HD. I find that the transparent guide works great for every HD Channel except ESPNHD (which is a 720p transimitted channel). My component video output is set to 1080i. If I set the output to 480P, ESPNHD (in the transparent guide) looks fine. My set can not display 720p. SJ


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

FWIW, my TV can display 720p (and 480p and 1080i) and I am seeing the same thing shown in the photos above.

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, this is bizarre, because I'm not seeing anything even remotely like those pictures with mine. And I never have, since I first got it and played with the transparency. What are your transparency settings?

FWIW SJ and G - the 720 picture problem is exactly the same as what used to happen when you displayed a 720p signal in the video preview window. I don't remember if that's fixed under L149 or not, but it is on the beta. It shouldn't be too hard for the programmers to fix it on the transparent guide as well.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Mark,
The distortion on ESPNHD is also present with the transparency off (when the picture shows up in the top right corner). Therefore, settings don't seem to make a difference. By the way, I have transparency set to ON and on "medium".


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, that means that the distortion is fixed in the beta, but that the transparency in the guide no longer looks at all like the pics you posted. No distortion, but the guide is clearly visible over the picture, and really it doesn't look very good IMO.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

SJ HART said:


> Mark,
> The distortion on ESPNHD is also present with the transparency off (when the picture shows up in the top right corner). Therefore, settings don't seem to make a difference. By the way, I have transparency set to ON and on "medium".


Yep. I'm using 'medium' transparency too. ......G


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> OK, that means that the distortion is fixed in the beta, but that the transparency in the guide no longer looks at all like the pics you posted. No distortion, but the guide is clearly visible over the picture, and really it doesn't look very good IMO.


If you keep moving to the left in the guide, the entire picture will show up (guide will no longer be overlayed over the picture). You can also select channels by going completely to the left and selecting one of the channels in the guide. Glad to get the new release which fixes this! Thanks. SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, that did it.

:biggthump


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, I have to correct myself. It works fine with transparency off, but there is still the issue when transparency is on (per the attached pictures). For some reason, I thought I had tried it both ways. Also, whenever the picture becomes small (like when you are selecting options it puts the picture in the right corner), it also looks bad. Still an issue... Only seems to be OK in the guide with transparency off. SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Like I said, you won't have to worry about this one much longer...


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Still a problem in the latest release (L180). No transparency guide works great. However, with transparency set to ON (and Medium), guide picture looks like the attached picture. Also, with transparency on or off, any function that creates a small picture (like when you are on the main DVR screen), looks terrible for ESPN HD. All other channels look fine. SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is another one of the things that was fixed in the beta right before L180, and ended up getting broken by L180. And once again, it's one that I didn't think to test again because it had been fixed once...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This is another one of the things that was fixed in the beta right before L180, and ended up getting broken by L180. And once again, it's one that I didn't think to test again because it had been fixed once...


Mark: You've hit the single major problem with all software everywhere.

Developers do things (usually in good faith). Sometimes they think there's just no possible way what they changed could have any side effects, other times fixes get lost due to source code management issues.

In any event, it's up to the testers to keep the developers on the straight and narrow. A VERY difficult job - for exactly the reason you mentioned. 

Dish needs to count themselves lucky that the folks on the forum here keep track of their favorite bugs for them. It's just a shame that we have to wait for public release in order to do our testing.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

This still has not been fixed in the latest release (186). Must be at the bottom of the priority list for DISH. SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, I know - I send it in as a report every software version...but it's definitely lower on the list than the OTA and the timers.


----------

